

Fail: Cr48 tracker - jonovos

Addicted gamer is no longer providing tracking numbers for Cr-48 shipments. http://addicted-gamer.com/cr48-tracker/
======
hoffmabc
Probably UPS got pissed about them slamming the API or maybe it exposed people
to theft since everyone could find out where they were going?

